# Hello



## anne111 (Nov 2, 2008)

I joined so I could suggest a solution to the person with the dreaded hammock


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 3, 2008)

While you think you joined just to get one answer, you will find that we are irresistible and you may just keep coming back. So many members here found us searching for an answer on Google or whatnot, and then never left. We hope that you stay too! We have lots of knowledge to pass around and we love to just shoot the breeze too! So ask any questions you have, answer any you can. Make friends with the search feature, and we hope that you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 3, 2008)

Such a kind and courteous poster, that Alex......


----------



## Van (Nov 3, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> While you think you joined just to get one answer, you will find that we are irresistible and you may just keep coming back. So many members here found us searching for an answer on Google or whatnot, and then never left. We hope that you stay too! We have lots of knowledge to pass around and we love to just shoot the breeze too! So ask any questions you have, answer any you can. Make friends with the search feature, and we hope that you enjoy your time here.


 
No she joined so she could GIVE an answer ! Now that's what I'm talking about! Somebody who joins 'cause they feel an overwhelming need to contribute. Welcome aboard Anne111 ! Have fun and answer lots.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Van said:


> No she joined so she could GIVE an answer ! Now that's what I'm talking about! Somebody who joins 'cause they feel an overwhelming need to contribute. Welcome aboard Anne111 ! Have fun and answer lots.



Shows how much I pay attention sometimes!


----------

